# Louis Vuitton



## Jennifer Mcfly (Feb 24, 2006)

I got my first Louis Vuitton last night!!!! I've been waiting my whole life for this day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It was a *very* belated bday present from my bf!!!
I don't have pics yet since we've moved and haven't hooked up the computer yet (same reason why I haven't posted any FOTD's lately). But, you can check the style out, it's the _Papillon 30 _ in the trademark monogram! I freakin' love it!!!


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 24, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS! isn't it GREAT when u get your first LV!! i remember when my DH bought me my frst one too... he got me the mongram ellipse MM for christmas a few years ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that was the beginning of my LV affair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now i'm the proud mummy of 14 LV handbags


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Feb 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_





  CONGRATULATIONS! isn't it GREAT when u get your first LV!! i remember when my DH bought me my frst one too... he got me the mongram ellipse MM for christmas a few years ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that was the beginning of my LV affair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now i'm the proud mummy of 14 LV handbags 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Holy Crap!!! 14!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jeez woman 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have you seen the Suede Monogram ones *swoon* I want the _Pochette Onatah in Mais_! <3 it!


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 24, 2006)

lol! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i saw the monogram suede and they're lovely! i'm thinking of getting the cabas MM globe shopper from the cruise collection with the matching sandals for spring!  they're SO cute!


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Feb 24, 2006)

Bastards!!! (joking) I'm soooo jealous... (damn bf/husbands/rich ppl and their glorious monies...)... you ladies are VERY lucky, I would sell my grandma for something from Louis... LOL (that was a joke too)


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 24, 2006)

I got my first Louis Vuitton two Christmases ago from an aunt for Christmas.... as if it wasn't enough she also got me THREE philosophy 3 in 1 delicious shampoo/conditioner/bodywashes. Crazy woman! All packed in one. Then when I opened it she was like "oh do you know what it is?" and I was like " A LOUIS VUITTON!" and she was happy I knew what it was.  Crazy crazy people... I have one... but can't make myself spend the money on another. I freaked out spending 250 on a Coach the other day....


----------



## user2 (Feb 24, 2006)

The only LV items I have are my beloved agenda in Monogram Vernis Amber and my Pochette Cles in pink Monogram Mini! (baaaad choice because it gets dirty easily)

Any ideas how to clean it?

And Juney I'm sooo in love with the Cruise Collection bags!


----------



## AppleLolaX (Feb 25, 2006)

yay!!! i have the speedy and pouchette. love them both


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

In my opipnion, I dont really like LV. I dont know why. I am quite fond of the white purses they have, though.


----------

